# Roll value and hand signs on Amiibo cards?



## HappyTails (Jun 29, 2017)

What are those suppose to represent? Also, for someone who doesn't have Amiibo cards, I sure am asking a lot of questions about them. -_-


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## HHoney (Jun 29, 2017)

Amiibo Festival. They're used in Amiibo Festival


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 29, 2017)

I think it's for Amiibo Festival but I'm not sure.


----------

